# Best ways to make sure you don't have KeyLoggers/Spy programs on your computer?



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Best ways to make sure you don't have KeyLoggers/Spy programs on your computer?

I recentlly downloaded a program called "NetWorx" which measures my bandwidth, I've used this program for awhile, no problems with it on other computers.

Now when I read my DL/UP Speeds it doesn't zero out ( 0 DL speed and 0 UP speed) instead it sits at 165bytes /sec UP/DL speed, which I find strange because it use to zero out on my other computer,

My old computer was running Vista32bit, and now I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.


What are the best methods for "finding" and if so remove them from your computer?

Regards,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If you have a Security software installed such as Eset, Norton, McAfee etc. you may scan with your computer for possible infections and see if it helps.

Also, try logging on to Safe Mode with Networking and see if you're able to replicate your issue or not.

An update will be appreciated.


----------

